# Where do you tamp on?



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been thinking to get this:

http://www.tidaka.net/de/Tampercube/Tampercube-mit-Adaptering.html

For some reason I have not been comfortable using tamper mats because of the following 2 reasons:

1) the pf is not 100% horizontally level on the mat

2) A tamping mat is usually covered with some coffee dust which will stick to the bottom of the pf and mayne it will affect the flow

Maybe I am overthinking this and I should try more tamping mats until i find one that suits me. It's just I think the Tikada or other similar solutions might be better and can hold the pf in a perfect level position.

What is your experience? What do you think about tamping mats? Are the Tidaka or similar solutions better?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

If you have a look around you can get cheaper ones, ECM do one (that I was thinking of getting) and at Bella Barista its on offer at the mo... £59.99. Still expensive for what it is IMO..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah that looks like a nice bit go kit but totally over priced ...as is th hg1 stand than the ECM one

Surely a 3d print person could do something ...


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

What is your opinion though about these kind of kits vs tamping mats? Do you find tamping mats sufficient for the job?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you use a single spout portafilter, a stand is pretty much necessary. Have the ECM stand - works well with Londinium single spout.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-BARISTA-TAMPING-MAT-ESPRESSO-TAMPING-MAT-FOOD-SAFE-SILICONE-APPROVED-R29-/121601801133?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c50083bad

I use one of these, would it not do?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

There's a motta stand at the lower end of the scale. Can't remember how much.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Only use a naked PF so i use an upside down cafelat rubber tamp stand


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have the Motta/Bellabarista one. Works well with an E61 portafilter. The German solution is a lot more civilised but a LOT more expensive.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I use this, expensive perhaps but made to order and beautiful beech - via etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/222143251/tampingstation?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=tamper+station&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I could also have added that Christian, the guy that makes them, is a real pleasure to deal with.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I use a kitchen towel folded in half. Its how I roll!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Bumper tamping stand

































Cafelat make one that looks identical.


----------

